# Jet 10" JTS-10 table saw



## dkalluraya (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi, I saw a table saw in craigslist selling for $90. The motor says it was made in 1985. Here is the description:
Heavy duty 10" Jet Table Saw
Cast iron table with extensions -rip up to 24"
1.5 HP motor with quiet belt drive
Wheels are on separate wood frame to remove easily

Few questions? How easy it is to buy parts for it if it goes bad? I read that I might have to replace belt and bearings etc. I don't think mitter guide is available for this. So, is this worth buying?
I am completely new to table saw... Never owned. I am thinking of building some shelves etc and I thought this might be useful.


----------



## red68mgb (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome, from one newcomer to another.

Looks like a bargain, but one thing jumped out at me...

You said you are new to table saws and may have read how dangerous they can be. This one has none of the safety features like blade guard, splitter/riving knife, anti-kickback pawls. 

I'm certainly not suggesting you should go spend $3000 on a saw with all the advanced safety features, but there are often reasonably priced used saws that would be safer. My 20 year old saw has all these features.

Considering you might also have to do some repairs on this saw, it may be a false economy.

Hope you find this helpful. Best of luck.


----------

